# Quick Drive



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

odehart said:


> I have a Quick Drive/Dewalt screw gun. The drive does not always set the screw. I was just using it and the first 4 screws set beautifully but all subsequent screws left about 1" above the lumber. The instructions have no information on this. Has anyone had this problem and how did you solve it?


It's possible you're not pushing hard enough or the depth adjustment is off.
Ron


----------



## odehart (Sep 5, 2009)

*QuikDrive*

There is no information in the "Operating Manual" that even mentions depth-of-drive set. There is a screw that could be a depth-of-drive set but there is no change in the set of the screws however that is turned. I have also tried putting more or less pressure on the gun to no avail. There is also a screw located on one side of the barrel that seems to be a guide of some sort [there is a groove which it slides up and down in] but when tightened that prevents any release at all and when loosed tends to fall out without seeming to solve anything. So far nothing from QuikDrive. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

ode, Welcome to the forum.

Quik-Drive is owned by Simpson and sells kits for Porter Cable, DeWalt and Makita corded screw guns.
Which model did you buy?

Have you used it previously? or is this the first time?

New from a dealer? or used?


Here is a link to Quik-Drive with a lot of info under "General Information"
​http://www.strongtie.com/products/quikdrive/systems/
.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Did you change screw sizes from the initial size that set properly? The Hilti magazine screw gun has an adjustment on the head you need to make if you switch from 1 5/8" to 2" screws.
Ron


----------

